# Can't Edit the name of the track in iTunes 10.4.7



## nadergt (Jul 22, 2012)

I can't change the name of the track in iTunes 10.4.7(25) on my Mac OS X (10.7.4) . I tried the iTune's Help, but none seems to be working . I go to Info & change the track name etc ... & press Ok & the name changes in iTunes , but when I drag the same track from my music folder to iTunes again, I get the old name of the track back again. I have no problen in widows7 , I either go to info or just highlight the track name from my music folder & copy paste the name to iTunes & then the correct name stays as changed, no matter how many times afterwards I enter the same track to iTunes , but I can't do the the same on mac.
Pls help
Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Does this happens to only a select numbers of tracks or to all your music?

Sounds like iTunes db is being updated but the metadata in the actual file isn't being updated.
Is where you store your music have full read/write access? Have you run Disk Utility and repair Permissions on that volume?

Why are you constantly re-adding the same music back into iTunes? (could lend some light on the issue)


----------



## nadergt (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for your reply,

No it's happening to all the tracks . 

I'm very new to mac, I know where Disc Utility is but I don't know how to go about repair permission etc....

I'm not constantly re-adding the same track , the only reason I tried to add the same song again was just to see if the changes I made earlier to the name of the track or the Genre ... etc has happened or not , but like I said, after I edit the track name & add the same song again, the changes I made has had no effect & I still get the old name back.

Sorry English is not my 1st language , I hope I explained Ok ?

So what do think I should do now friend ?


----------

